# 2-11 Huron smash fest



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)

The fish are still there if you can find the schools. We sat down on them and it was an epic bite. Went 27 for 35 in 3 hours and quit. Only 25 boats there I'm sure this will jam the ramp up tomorrow. 20/35 @ 1.0sog color didn't matter, all p-10's
Water was a little dirty, zero debry floating. Good luck guys


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this for real? First post and you slammed em? How many guys in your boat? I guess congrats to you and crew.


----------



## Outta Control (Aug 10, 2016)

Lucky Charms said:


> The fish are still there if you can find the schools. We sat down on them and it was an epic bite. Went 27 for 35 in 3 hours and quit. Only 25 boats there I'm sure this will jam the ramp up tomorrow. 20/35 @ 1.0sog color didn't matter, all p-10's
> Water was a little dirty, zero debry floating. Good luck guys


2 oz weight? Thanks


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

If someone smashed like that us fisherman would like to see some pictures


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)

I just finally made an account a few months ago, I'll post more... Ya 2oz weights same program for the last month... I have no idea how to post pics?


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)

I


Kenlow1 said:


> Is this for real? First post and you slammed em? How many guys in your boat? I guess congrats to you and crew.


I wouldn't lie to ya buddy.


----------



## Spoonie252 (Dec 29, 2016)

When you guys say 27 for 35, what does that mean?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That will be a day you'll never forget! Run into any floating ice packs out there or was it pretty clear? Nice day.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Out of 35 hookups, landed 27 Fish.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonie252 said:


> When you guys say 27 for 35, what does that mean?


That means they got 27 fish in the boat and 8 came unbuttoned.


----------



## Spoonie252 (Dec 29, 2016)

OK, thanks! Went 18 for 25 straight out from cedar point! 40 down, one on a bandit, everything else on p-10! 20-40 2oz! 20-50 2 oz. Marvin stole the show with 80% of the fish. 8:30 am to 1ish! If we would have had more Marvin's, would have probably been done in 2 hours, could barely keep it in water!


----------



## flagradywhite (Jul 13, 2012)

Spoonie252 said:


> When you guys say 27 for 35, what does that mean?


In three hours! Died and went to Heaven!


----------



## Spoonie252 (Dec 29, 2016)

40 ft of water


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You guys are killin me-don't wanna hear no more. Went coyote hunting this morning-shoulda been at the lake!


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

My turn for a dumb question. Please explain the program. I can't seem to find it on here. 2 oz, (is that an egg sinker) and 20-40? And are these usually divers? Thanks in advance, this will be my 1st year solo (and not on head boats).


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris Dave
That means they let 20' of line out clip a 2oz weight on the line, and then an additional 40' of line and then attached the planer board. It can be done with both deep and shallow divers baits. I believe they were using p10 baits. ( Shallow diver)


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry guys long drive home, cleaned fish and hustling to daddy daughter dance I'll try and figure pics out tonight.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the report , Lucky ! Family first


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks K Metzger, I never would have guessed that was the setup.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there . It's was good . Went 18 for 26 ...2 guys fishing . Didn't launch till 1045 .


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

No talk of size. Your holding a nice one, what was the average size?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We were in a mix . Had some 20" fish . Had 6 that were 10.5-12.25#.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

You guys are killing me!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

That's enough big girls to keep it interesting.


----------



## Spoonie252 (Dec 29, 2016)

Jim, we were in a mix as well, 6 over 9 lbs.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## lhale (Jun 13, 2015)

Carpn said:


> I was there . It's was good . Went 18 for 26 ...2 guys fishing . Didn't launch till 1045 .


That's a nice net in the background of the pic.....


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure was . By the way everyone . Ego 2 sliders do not float as advertised


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

One more pic then I'm done . I'd just released a 11# fish and turned around and saw this on the screen . Thought it was neat . May be pretty common , and I just don't pay attention .


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job guys! I am jealous! Had the boat in pieces doing maintenance.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

we got 11 for 11 about 3/4 mi north of huron lite.
p-10 30/30 with 2oz at 1.2 sog. perchace and marvin best colors. 
no pics full platter of eats though! 
if you dont believe my post, oh well. 
tagalong


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sooo, who's going tomorrow?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great reports & pics guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## the big man (Feb 14, 2007)

Two of us went 10 for 12. Got a late start and fished from 12:30 to 5:00. 5 biggest were between 9.5 and 10.5. Our program was a little different P10's 75/10 1.2 mph. We went a little further out than the majority of the boats that went out of Huron. Got there late and didn't want to mess up other people's fishing. My first time doing this early trolling and it was a blast.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

We got our 18 for 3 guys with more dropped fish than we could count. Mixed size as well. North of cedar point. Most fish barely hooked. 20 35 with a 2 ounce.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Meerkat, you have a blue and back 196? I had quite a few people come up asking if I was you today.


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes he does.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It's going to be rainy in the morning and be way too windy in the afternoon. Get em and get in or be prepared for up to 35 mph gusts, per Iwindsurf, which is the most accurate wind predictor that I know of.

Be safe!


----------



## kpredator (Oct 24, 2014)

your up awful early old man
thanks for the wind forecast.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the post Lucky Charm, Spoonie and Carpn. Really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## travelinmark1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

The big man, tagalong, ChinnAgain, thanks!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

ChinnAgain said:


> Meerkat, you have a blue and back 196? I had quite a few people come up asking if I was you today.


Yes I do but I was not out. Did you get a new boat?


----------



## eyefish22 (Jun 18, 2008)

mtkjay8869 said:


> Sooo, who's going tomorrow?


We made it to the mouth of the river and turned around, on the idle back in drove by a few boats heading out. One couldn't have been more than 12 foot long.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

eyefish22 said:


> We made it to the mouth of the river and turned around, on the idle back in drove by a few boats heading out. One couldn't have been more than 12 foot long.


Ya after all the talk of yesterday success we made plans to go but decided this morning to not even make the trip. We were suppose to be out there yesterday but the wife had other things preventing that from happening. So to say the least I'm chopping at the bit!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

better to go home today and live to fish tomorrow


----------



## Mitch b (Jan 20, 2017)

Mail came yesterday, can't wait to get out and try the new walleye candy!!


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like P10's and Bandits are the hot ticket for catching.......fisherman. Unfortunately I have the same spending problem!!!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Mitch b said:


> View attachment 229637
> 
> 
> Mail came yesterday, can't wait to get out and try the new walleye candy!!


Thanks for picture, I am able to explain to my wife, "it's not just me, I really need all those baits I buy, see the picture."


----------



## Mitch b (Jan 20, 2017)

PDNaz said:


> Thanks for picture, I am able to explain to my wife, "it's not just me, I really need all those baits I buy, see the picture."


I try to get the box before the wife gets home...sometimes I can and sometimes she hands me the package with THE LOOK!


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Mitch b said:


> I try to get the box before the wife gets home...sometimes I can and sometimes she hands me the package with THE LOOK!



Best choice ship them to work. Never get the look again.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You guys are welcome. You see, I decided to start hooking up my new ipilot and other upgrades this weekend. I currently have a portion of the floor on my bow off running electrical for the motor. I said, well if the fish are going to bite, it'll be this weekend.........


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Can never have enough lures. Nothing says valentine's day like a box from fish usa!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I love fishusa . Quick shipping , even with Free shipping . And I usually make sure I order so that I receive stuff on days my wife works late so I get home first .


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

i saw the lures in your box, all the wrong colors!!!
you guys can all use my place as a "mail drop" my wife will try them all out for you and let you know how they produced. she is the top fisher person in my house ha ha ha ha 
tagalong


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Carpn said:


> I was there . It's was good . Went 18 for 26 ...2 guys fishing . Didn't launch till 1045 .


Super nice fish, how far out were you away from the mouth if the Huron river.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Good job everyone. Thanks for the reports. I am going to head out west to Huron Sunday weather permitting. Sorry, I am sure the last thing you want to here is a new guy coming to the area when I am sure will be crowded this weekend.
Seems like 30/30 with 2oz is abot the average system. Instead of using weights, has anyone tried using the Smithwicks Top 20 with no weight? I have a few that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Personally I don't think an unassisted you can get down deep enough right now. This last weekend most of our fish came on 20, 35 with a two-ounce


----------



## Ohiophil (Apr 16, 2016)

Mitch I need some of those !!!


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Mitch b said:


> View attachment 229637
> 
> 
> Mail came yesterday, can't wait to get out and try the new walleye candy!!


What a guy! Should have dropped those off before you left the state ;-)


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

what brand of weights do you guys use when snapping onto line?


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

My guess is most people use offshore tackle's snaps and probably their weights too. Their newer weights from offshore tackle are lead free.
Cabelas also makes snaps and weights. I have no experience with them.
ichigan Stinger makes some sort of weights also, but I am not sure if they are snap weights or inline weights.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

mlkostur said:


> My guess is most people use offshore tackle's snaps and probably their weights too. Their newer weights from offshore tackle are lead free.
> Cabelas also makes snaps and weights. I have no experience with them.
> ichigan Stinger makes some sort of weights also, but I am not sure if they are snap weights or inline weights.


That is what I was thinking. I always used the inlines, but don't have any experience with the snap weights. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Sackett (Feb 29, 2016)

I use Cabela's snap weights and I have had great success with them targeting water columns... You can download the OFF SHORE 50/50 snap weight chart if you already haven't.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Rubberbands also work well, inexpensive too.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just bought a set of snake bites last weekend at the Columbus show. Can't wait to try them. I like their small profile and simple design.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Spoonie252 said:


> When you guys say 27 for 35, what does that mean?


Were you guys out by the dump? Heading out Sun. just looking for a place to start looking for them. Thanks


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

miked913 said:


> I just bought a set of snake bites last weekend at the Columbus show. Can't wait to try them. I like their small profile and simple design.


Also saw them at the show. And at $2 each compared to $5 for the OR16, you can't beat them. Dropped two OR's in the drink this year with cold fingers. Great product!


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 24, 2016)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Were you guys out by the dump? Heading out Sun. just looking for a place to start looking for them. Thanks


You'll catch fish at the dump but I'm sure there will be plenty of boats there Sunday. Don't be afraid to venture out of the pack and find unpressured fish there's plenty to go around!


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like it might be a bit bumpy out there today. I have never put in west of Cleveland. Any suggestion of how early should I get their tomorrow to avoid a traffic jam at the ramps.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well before daylight! To get a spot! Good luck!


----------

